

Microsoft server crash leaves 800 planes with no contact with ATC - vmcodes
http://news.techworld.com/operating-systems/2275/microsoft-server-crash-nearly-causes-800-plane-pile-up/
... The servers are timed to shut down after 49.7 days of use in order to prevent a data overload, a union official told the LA Times. To avoid this automatic shutdown, technicians are required to restart the system manually every 30 days.
======
russss
It's worth noting that this article is from September 2004.

49.7 days is 2^32 milliseconds. Although this used to cause issues with Win98,
they claimed to be using 2000, so it was probably an application-related bug
rather than anything Microsoft should be blamed for.

~~~
ryanpetrich
GetTickCount() wraparound bug.

------
param
Sounds more like a fault of the application than the OS. M$ in the title seems
to be there for page views

------
devicenull
So this is essentially human error because someone failed to restart the
server. The same thing would have happened if it was running Linux, Unix, etc.

------
username
Desmond?

------
fatdog789
This is both inaccurate and out-dated.

